# The Laundry Run



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Sunday is usually a good day for me, and yesterday was no exception. I was happily doing back-to-back trips when I was offered a trip in the far northern part of our area.

Naturally, I am greeted by a lady with six large sacks of laundry. I had run for 15 minutes to catch a $3 trip.

Not to worry. As I'm dropping her off, I get a ping. THAT trip turned out to involve not only going downtown, but waiting a few minutes and bringing him right back. Perfect timing to take my laundry lady home.

This underscores the problem with trying to select trips by knowing if they're "worth it." You have no way to guess what that little trip will set you up for.

In a similar way, yesterday saw two Wal-Mart pick-ups turn out to be fairly long trips.

You never know.


----------



## Ms Stein Fanboy (Feb 11, 2017)

She's back! 
That's an amazing story. I think real drivers know what trip is worthwhile after beginning the trip to see the destination. Driving 15 minutes for a ping?!?!?!?!? Who's doing that. $3. So you made $3 for 15 minutes, plus the time it takes to get to the laundromat plus the time to load and unload her six laundry sacks. And you did it again for another $3 without the 15 minute down time. This story is not a very lucrative one.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Sunday is usually a good day for me, and yesterday was no exception. I was happily doing back-to-back trips when I was offered a trip in the far northern part of our area.
> 
> Naturally, I am greeted by a lady with six large sacks of laundry. I had run for 15 minutes to catch a $3 trip.
> 
> ...


Its ubers super shill back at it. You know that what you are doing is not just a morally grey area? It is actually absolutely evil. You know why uber has to hire people like you? Because it is really difficult to hire a real driver for the purpose of lying.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> You never know.


Exactly, you don't know, however, experience has taught me that it doesn't work out that way more times than it does.

Maybe that's why Uber counts on new and inexperienced drivers to supplement the rides that the experienced drivers already learned.

The only time I mindlessly accept every trip is when Uber has a promotion that almost pays me all the money Uber made from me and we all know that's not sustainable.

No worries though, Uber can have autonomous vehicles carry people's laundry, groceries and drive mindlessly for almost $3. I wonder if autonomous vehicles will offer water and mints.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Ms Stein Fanboy said:


> She's back!
> That's an amazing story. I think real drivers know what trip is worthwhile after beginning the trip to see the destination. Driving 15 minutes for a ping?!?!?!?!? Who's doing that. $3. So you made $3 for 15 minutes, plus the time it takes to get to the laundromat plus the time to load and unload her six laundry sacks. And you did it again for another $3 without the 15 minute down time. This story is not a very lucrative one.


YOU missed the point. The real profit came from my being in place to take that nice long trip, then being right there to take her home. It's a "win/win" for everyone.


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

None of my Wal-Mart trips have ever turned into long rides, because.... I've never picked up at a Wal-Mart.

Karen, I've missed you. I wish I could make the little heart emoji!

oh also--- bedbugs.


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Sunday is usually a good day for me, and yesterday was no exception. I was happily doing back-to-back trips when I was offered a trip in the far northern part of our area.
> 
> Naturally, I am greeted by a lady with six large sacks of laundry. I had run for 15 minutes to catch a $3 trip.
> 
> ...


This is not a every day situation and yeah I have had a couple of long Walmart runs but most are not and I'm not driving out 15 mins for $3 unless it's a good surge pick up and I have contacted the rider and they know I'm on the way and won't cancel.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Sunday is usually a good day for me, and yesterday was no exception. I was happily doing back-to-back trips when I was offered a trip in the far northern part of our area.
> 
> Naturally, I am greeted by a lady with six large sacks of laundry. I had run for 15 minutes to catch a $3 trip.
> 
> ...


"Dear Penthouse Forum, I never thought these stories were real, until it happened to me. There I was, picking up a 6-bag laundry lady for $3...."


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> YOU missed the point. The real profit came from my being in place to take that nice long trip, then being right there to take her home. It's a "win/win" for everyone.


Driving 15 minutes to make $3 is never a win. It's actually insulting to know that Uber pays you to make these stories up. You want us to accept long pings? Raise the mininum fare. Then you wouldn't have to make up lies.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

What's "morally difficult" is jumping to libelous conclusions.

It's downright evil for those taxi advocates to pose as caring Uber drivers. We've seen your model fail for a century. Yet some come to this forum for the express reason of spreading their misery.

I won't let your negativism and bad advice go unchallenged.

The customer is not your enemy.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> What's "morally difficult" is jumping to libelous conclusions.
> 
> It's downright evil for those taxi advocates to pose as caring Uber drivers. We've seen your model fail for a century. Yet some come to this forum for the express reason of spreading their misery.
> 
> ...


Do you get benefits from uber? Tell t.k. he is now the most hated ceo in the world by lightyears. Oh he already knows that i guess. Be careful your investors dont realize this tiny forum reflects the oppinion of the majority of your workforce. I have a bright idea. Why doesnt your employer start their own forum? It it very expensive to hire shills to post on your own forum?


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> What's "morally difficult" is jumping to libelous conclusions.
> 
> It's downright evil for those taxi advocates to pose as caring Uber drivers. We've seen your model fail for a century. Yet some come to this forum for the express reason of spreading their misery.


LMAO! I have never driven for a company that admitted to calling themselves a taxi service before in my life.

Can you admit that you are no more affiliated with Uber than just a driver? Do you drive for Lyft or other competitors?


Karen Stein said:


> I won't let your negativism and bad advice go unchallenged.


And I won't let your false hope and bad advice go unchallenged


Karen Stein said:


> The customer is not your enemy.


I don't think the customer's are the enemy. They got what they paid for and if they want more, they should pay more (aka tips). Time is money. I will NOT make myself a slave for stars.


----------



## prsvshine (Mar 2, 2017)

Jagent said:


> Driving 15 minutes to make $3 is never a win. It's actually insulting to know that Uber pays you to make these stories up. You want us to accept long pings? Raise the mininum fare. Then you wouldn't have to make up lies.


75% of my trips are 15 mins to pickup. There only a finite amount of users in my city. UBER has no concept of logistics.


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

The day a pax comes toddling up arms full of laundry bags better not be the day I get blocked in by a truck and my power locks fail...


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Sunday is usually a good day for me, and yesterday was no exception. I was happily doing back-to-back trips when I was offered a trip in the far northern part of our area.
> 
> Naturally, I am greeted by a lady with six large sacks of laundry. I had run for 15 minutes to catch a $3 trip.
> 
> ...


How come you never answered my questions about being an uber shill? I mean you are here under false pretense already. Would it be a stretch for you to deny my charges? Oh so you actually have a moral compass. Why dont you try driving for a month straight?. 40 hours a week. You will acquire a greater measure of exactly who/what employs you.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Check the posting history. Read the other messages from that account. It should be named Uber Propaganda. It's really a shame that Uber would rather come here and make up stories, instead of truthfully communicating with us and trying to improve the platform for its drivers. It's actually quite sad.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I am driving full time for now. I drive 
only for Uber. This will change when my seasonal work resumes. I have never had any other association with Uber.

Everything I post is the simple truth. Whether folks believe is their problem.

I once drove a cab, for over three years. I tell you, the pessimistic voices here sound like cab drivers, and do not match my Uber experience at all.

Over 1000 Uber trips and not a bad experience. Uber provides a ready way to earn, and it made all the difference this winter.

You can wear a frown, or greet the world with a smile. It's your choice.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Sunday is usually a good day for me, and yesterday was no exception. I was happily doing back-to-back trips when I was offered a trip in the far northern part of our area.
> 
> Naturally, I am greeted by a lady with six large sacks of laundry. I had run for 15 minutes to catch a $3 trip.
> 
> ...


Cool story bro. Write any other fictional stories?


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> I once drove a cab, for over three years. I tell you, the pessimistic voices here sound like cab drivers, and do not match my Uber experience at all.


If I were a cab driver, wouldn't it be more beneficial to tell Uber drivers to simply suck it up, dry their nose and maybe put powder on their bum to sooth their whining ways in hopes to get them to quit driving? To me, that would be a more effective tool to advocate for taxi services. I have never been affiliated with cab companies. I'm only looking out for my fellow drivers and sharing my Uber/Lyft experiences.

The only transportation for hire experience I have are with Uber and Lyft. I have been in the Army for 9 years now. I have had three different MOS's. My first MOS was 88M Transportation Specialist (truck driver), my second MOS was a 88N Route Coordination Specialist and now I'm a 92M Mourtuary Affairs Specialist. I have driven for Uber/ Lyft some nights/ weekends for almost 2 years now and from my experience driving more then 10 minutes away for a pick up in my area is wasted time! Time is money honey.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> I am driving full time for now. I drive
> only for Uber. This will change when my seasonal work resumes. I have never had any other association with Uber.
> 
> Everything I post is the simple truth. Whether folks believe is their problem.
> ...


Aha sure. You lost all chances of proving you are not a shill with that one.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> What's "morally difficult" is jumping to libelous conclusions.
> 
> It's downright evil for those taxi advocates to pose as caring Uber drivers. We've seen your model fail for a century. Yet some come to this forum for the express reason of spreading their misery.
> 
> ...


Yes they are. They know a tip is a real thank u. Not words......cash. Not enough cash going towards drivers.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> I am driving full time for now. I drive
> only for Uber. This will change when my seasonal work resumes. I have never had any other association with Uber.
> 
> Everything I post is the simple truth. Whether folks believe is their problem.
> ...


Let me get this straight. Over 1000 trips in under 4 months? One of your earlier posts said you startef in nov. 2016. That breaks down to 62 fares per week. Mind posting a screen shot showing you are averaging that in your area? There may be a chance you are not lying but that only means you have very low standards when it comes to your workplace conditions.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

freddieman said:


> Yes they are. They know a tip is a real thank u. Not words......cash. Not enough cash going towards drivers.
> 
> That's an image of chelsey lately show host....Chelsea handler isn't it?


No. It's a common saying that has been around for years. Usually used when someone tosses out a story like the one above.

And who watches Chelsea handler? Out side of being a bad porn star, what talent does she posses?


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Over 1000 Uber trips and not a bad experience.


You're either the luckiest human being on the planet, or you're weaponized bullscat on two legs. Given that it seems you're oblivious to driver's discretion and pick up everyone, I'm going to say it's safely the latter.

I'm not down on Uber or Lyft, mind you, but you're on a whole different level of polyanna nonsense. I don't believe you at all. I don't think anyone really does.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> No. It's a common saying that has been around for years. Usually used when someone tosses out a story like the one above.
> 
> And who watches Chelsea handler? Out side of being a bad porn star, what talent does she posses?


I looked the image over again and it's not chelsea.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Like I said earlier, click on the profile, then click on messages. Read all the posts. It's like a little Uber robot invaded the forum. She's here for morale.....lol.. Try not to notice how ridiculous it is....

Yep, Chelsea Handler, Getty Images
http://www.gettyimages.com/photos/chelsea-handler

Click the link and scroll down. There's the photo.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

freddieman said:


> I looked the image over again and it's not chelsea.


Oh..the image. My mistake. No. It's a stock image from Getty. Enlarge the picture....it's right there.


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

By the way your fake stories are nice in an anecdotal manner, but any smart and experienced driver knows to play the probabilities.

Sure it's possible a pickup at the laundromat (I can't believe I'm writing that) MIGHT net one a long ride and a $20 tip, but statistically pickups at laundromats, Wal-Marts, sad strip malls, and street corners are LIKELY to be crappy rides.

I stick with hotels, nice condos and apartments, the airport, office buildings and business parks - where professionals and visitors congregate. Sure a small sampling of those rides may be crummy shorties or less than savory characters, but the majority of them are not. In the long run (which is far more consequential than a one off story) you'll do better with those rides than shuttling locals around to the Dollar Store and smoke shops. 

It's like writing a story about winning $500 on a lotto scratcher. How lovely for you, but the other 99% of the scratchers are losers, or end being equal winnings; i.e. a $4.00 ride.

But keep peppering us with these stories they're delightful. They remind me of the old Reader's Digest "Life in These United States.." (remember those?)

**I can also write a post about comparing your rides to constantly playing poor hands in poker, but everyone here gets it.

I know when to fold a bad hand, i.e. ignore the pings from "Dale's Corner Grub and Schlub..."


----------



## Notch Johnson (Dec 17, 2016)

Over 1000 Uber trips and not a bad experience.

Really? I think you brown eyes have nothing to do with genetics.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

105398 said:


> None of my Wal-Mart trips have ever turned into long rides, because.... I've never picked up at a Wal-Mart.
> 
> How do you avoid Walmart? Most pings just give a street address, not a business name. Do you cancel once you see the store name?


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

> How do you avoid Walmart? Most pings just give a street address, not a business name. Do you cancel once you see the store name?


I know my city (Denver) quite well, I'm usually driving around in the same area, and even in the outskirts I know the big intersections and what's located there (if not Wal-Mart probably an ancillary business on the same block.)

And I wouldn't cancel if accepted. Last fall I accidentally accepted a ping at a Wendy's located in front of a Target and a 24 Hour Fitness. Turned out to be a foreign journalist from Brazil covering the election - had a very engaging chat about his work, politics, his/our country. Not to sound all Karen but he was a great guy and it was a very memorable ride!

But again it's playing the odds. 80% of the other passengers from that location would likely smell of sweat and hamburgers. Or both.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Sunday is usually a good day for me, and yesterday was no exception. I was happily doing back-to-back trips when I was offered a trip in the far northern part of our area.
> 
> Naturally, I am greeted by a lady with six large sacks of laundry. I had run for 15 minutes to catch a $3 trip.
> 
> ...


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Sunday is usually a good day for me, and yesterday was no exception. I was happily doing back-to-back trips when I was offered a trip in the far northern part of our area.
> 
> Naturally, I am greeted by a lady with six large sacks of laundry. I had run for 15 minutes to catch a $3 trip.
> 
> ...


15 minutes to catch a trip? That's all i need to hear. ignored.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

105398 said:


> By the way your fake stories are nice in an anecdotal manner, but any smart and experienced driver knows to play the probabilities.
> 
> Sure it's possible a pickup at the laundromat (I can't believe I'm writing that) MIGHT net one a long ride and a $20 tip, but statistically pickups at laundromats, Wal-Marts, sad strip malls, and street corners are LIKELY to be crappy rides.
> 
> ...


I had to do the math here. So that downtown round trip would put another 10$ in her pockett. After the laundry lady she would have 16$ before fees and opperating expenses. All in presumably a very efficient hour? Ok so maybe a tad bit above minimum wage. I am pretty sure taxi drivers used to make more 20 years ago and they didnt have to use their own cars. Congrats uber, karen stein may actually be an honest hire. She may be here under a disguise but atleast she got the hourlt potential correct. Woopdydo we are all on the way to uber millions


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

She's not a shill.., She is Uber...


----------



## Fred Ex (Feb 21, 2017)

I hope you gave them all cookies too.

And your Uber business card in case they wanted to reach out to you sometime.

Honestly, Uber staffer 'Karen', do your parents know what you do for a living? How will you explain it when they find out one day.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> It's downright evil for those taxi advocates to pose as caring Uber drivers. We've seen your model fail for a century. Yet some come to this forum for the express reason of spreading their misery.


If I were a taxi driver, would I have done all these rides for Uber?


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

Grahamcracker said:


> If I were a cab driver, wouldn't it be more beneficial to tell Uber drivers to simply suck it up, dry their nose and maybe put powder on their bum to sooth their whining ways in hopes to get them to quit driving? To me, that would be a more effective tool to advocate for taxi services. I have never been affiliated with cab companies. I'm only looking out for my fellow drivers and sharing my Uber/Lyft experiences.
> 
> The only transportation for hire experience I have are with Uber and Lyft. I have been in the Army for 9 years now. I have had three different MOS's. My first MOS was 88M Transportation Specialist (truck driver), my second MOS was a 88N Route Coordination Specialist and now I'm a 92M Mourtuary Affairs Specialist. I have driven for Uber/ Lyft some nights/ weekends for almost 2 years now and from my experience driving more then 10 minutes away for a pick up in my area is wasted time! Time is money honey.


I can only assume taking 92M was a fastrack to E7 or E8? Either way thanks for your service!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Grahamcracker said:


> , experience has taught me that it doesn't work out that way more times than it does.


........as has mine.



BoboBig said:


> This is not a every day situation and yeah I have had a couple of long Walmart runs but most are not


*^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*



105398 said:


> statistically pickups at laundromats, Wal-Marts, sad strip malls, and street corners are LIKELY to be crappy rides.


...........and do not set you up for a "good one". In fact, more frequently they set you up for three more jerk runs in a row followed by some lady with three caterwauling children who want to eat cookies and potato chips in your car.



Notch Johnson said:


> I think you brown eyes have nothing to do with genetics


..........and....................*^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> What's "morally difficult" is jumping to libelous conclusions.
> 
> It's downright evil for those taxi advocates to pose as caring Uber drivers. We've seen your model fail for a century. Yet some come to this forum for the express reason of spreading their misery.
> 
> ...


And. ... what have you got against cab drivers? Driving a cab is an honest living and drivers work hard. I've got news for you, the only thing different between driving Uber and driving a cab is pay. If you are an Uber driver, (which I doubt), you *are* a cab driver. The fact that you're so down on cab drivers is a dead giveaway that you're corporate.


----------



## Andrewfh (Oct 5, 2016)

Karen - please list 3 things you hate about Uber?


----------



## Fred Ex (Feb 21, 2017)

Andrewfh said:


> Karen - please list 3 things you hate about Uber?


Probably that they don't have Philz in the building, there aren't enough vegan choices at the free restaurant and the meeting rooms are always booked up.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

My earnings are nobody's business. I've provided the facts. Ignore them at your peril. 

Interesting that those who disagree can only assert that their disagreement "proves" something. Such as the absurd idea that I work for Uber Corporate. I guess that when you have the facts against you, you attack the person. 

BTW, Chelsea Handler actually has driven for Uber, and you can see the films on her Netflix show. I'm not half as pretty as her, but I can dream, can't I ?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> This underscores the problem with trying to select trips by knowing if they're "worth it." You have no way to guess what that little trip will set you up for.
> 
> In a similar way, yesterday saw two Wal-Mart pick-ups turn out to be fairly long trips.
> 
> You never know.


Of course you can't say to a moral certainty that any trip won't be "worth it" before you see how it turns out.

But driving 15 minutes for any trip means it better be a really great trip to make up for that kind of nut.

It isn't going to happen very often, and is a sucker bet that it will. A hard ten will hit from time to time too.



BoboBig said:


> This is not a every day situation and yeah I have had a couple of long Walmart runs but most are not and I'm not driving out 15 mins for $3 unless it's a good surge pick up and I have contacted the rider and they know I'm on the way and won't cancel.


Long grocery store pickups are also a "possibility" and they certainly do occur, but driving 15 minutes for any trip is crazy.


----------



## Fred Ex (Feb 21, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> My earnings are nobody's business. I've provided the facts. Ignore them at your peril.
> 
> Interesting that those who disagree can only assert that their disagreement "proves" something. Such as the absurd idea that I work for Uber Corporate. I guess that when you have the facts against you, you attack the person.
> 
> BTW, Chelsea Handler actually has driven for Uber, and you can see the films on her Netflix show. I'm not half as pretty as her, but I can dream, can't I ?


Yuck.


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> This underscores the problem with trying to select trips by knowing if they're "worth it." You have no way to guess what that little trip will set you up for.


Did you read any of my comments about "probability"? Demographic modeling and forecasting are important elements of running a business. For a profitable driver, (as a "micro business"), staging and acceptance should be a key consideration. It is for me anyway.

Cute stories about one time happy rides have zero bearing on long term profitability. That's all I care about.

Does a 5 star high end steakhouse in a hotel get a once a year frugal local out to splurge for a night? Sure, and that's nice for both parties. But they market and cater to a different and affluent crowd that spends regularly and spends large. Therefore, this steakhouse isn't going to build on a second tier parcel (next to Wal-Mart) and celebrate each time an occasional or one-off customer saunters in... (while they're losing money in the long run.)

Feel free to ask me any further business questions.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

Karen, no-one takes what you say seriously, no matter how much corporate robot-speak you write. We know you're an Uber social media person, just saying that you're not over and over again won't change that, ever. But being in San Francisco and working on Market St, you're welcome to bring fresh cookies to the real driver's meetup any week. It's a whatsapp group, but it's for drivers so you won't be invited in, but we'll take fresh cookies. And we don't care that you're really an overweight, baldy tech guy, in fact we'd prefer it.


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

I think her fake stories are a good idea of what NOT to do, and how NOT to take every ride, and to know your city well.

Still picturing a pickup at the "laundromat..." lol


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

Yes, and it gives us some idea of what Uber care about this week, and what behavior they've tasked the Social Media group with influencing. Next thing you know they'll try paying drivers more money to pickup at dumb places like WalMart and laundromats. No, they won't, just my little joke.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

UberAnt39 said:


> Yes, and it gives us some idea of what Uber care about this week, and what behavior they've tasked the Social Media group with influencing. Next thing you know they'll try paying drivers more money to pickup at dumb places like WalMart and laundromats. No, they won't, just my little joke.


Maybe they will add Walmart and Laundromat badges? You pick up there, you get a special, hard to get, badge? ..lol


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

A Corporate Karen's Cookie badge.


----------



## prsvshine (Mar 2, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> My earnings are nobody's business. I've provided the facts. Ignore them at your peril.
> 
> Interesting that those who disagree can only assert that their disagreement "proves" something. Such as the absurd idea that I work for Uber Corporate. I guess that when you have the facts against you, you attack the person.
> 
> BTW, Chelsea Handler actually has driven for Uber, and you can see the films on her Netflix show. I'm not half as pretty as her, but I can dream, can't I ?


Complimenting Chelsea Handler? LOL Now I know you're a plant.


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

Karen Stein how do I go about getting paid by Uber to post on these forums? I like to think I have a pretty good reputation on here, so if I spouted this bullshit people might be more convinced. DM with details when you can.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

crazy916 said:


> Karen Stein how do I go about getting paid by Uber to post on these forums? I like to think I have a pretty good reputation on here, so if I spouted this bullshit people might be more convinced. DM with details when you can.


You'd have to lose your scruples and any self respect first. There are things lower than being an Uber driver.


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

UberAnt39 said:


> You'd have to lose your scruples and any self respect first. There are things lower than being an Uber driver.


I mean I drive for Uber, so my self respect has kind of took a nose dive anyways.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

Yes, but Uber Karen and Co probably haven't realized they are lower than being an Uber driver.


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

UberAnt39 said:


> Yes, but Uber Karen and Co probably haven't realized they are lower than being an Uber driver.


True but that seems like something I could do between trips or at the office during week. I think I am on the forums more at the office than I work most days.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

No doubt. The stuff these robots come out with is so blatant even the SFO TNC lot attendant could do it. 
Uber is good company and you can be an even better driver and more help to your community if ... (you give away cookies!, you do pickups at WalMart!! and laundromats!!!)... lmfao, you could almost feel sorry for someone that dumb.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Grahamcracker said:


> Exactly, you don't know, however, experience has taught me that it doesn't work out that way more times than it does.
> 
> Maybe that's why Uber counts on new and inexperienced drivers to supplement the rides that the experienced drivers already learned.
> 
> ...


No, but they will offer a good doushing and free Travis koolaid!


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> My earnings are nobody's business. I've provided the facts. Ignore them at your peril.


how would it be perilous?


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Interesting that those who disagree can only assert that their disagreement "proves" something. Such as the absurd idea that I work for Uber Corporate. I guess that when you have the facts against you, you attack the person.


If you can find 1 thread where I even questioned whether or not you an Uber shill before this thread, I will start picking up pax from 20 minutes out. Go ahead and try.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Grahamcracker said:


> If you can find 1 thread where I even questioned whether or not you an Uber shill before this thread, I will start picking up pax from 20 minutes out. Go ahead and try.


In fact, some of us are contradicting her with experience. I have been in this business for more than a few years. Yes, I have picked up good trips from grocery stores and laundromats. I have had people on jerk runs tip me well. I have had a garbage job set me up for a good one. Yes, it happens. It is, however, the exception rather than the rule. This is experience, you know? ..........the teacher that always is teaching you the things that you "do not care to learn"?

Usually, the laundromats and grocery stores are short trips. In a cab, the short trips are not bad in the City, but in the suburbs, they are no good. On UberX, in certain situations, the short trips are allright, but not always.

Usually, once you get one garbage job, you get a string of them followed by some lady with three children all of whom want to eat potato chips and cookies and smear their greasy paws all over the seats and windows. When you tell this lady that you will not suffer that, she suddenly knows T. Kalanick, is a lawyer or something like that and threatens you with the direst of consequences. Every third person in the Capital of Your Nation is a lawyer, so "I'm a lawyer" does not impress me.

Laundromat passengers rarely tip. If they do, it is fifty cents. People at grocery stores all expect you to schlepp their bags up four flights of stairs for no tip or for fifty cents. At one cab company where I worked, we had a driver who used to threaten to eat the groceries if he did not like his tip. He made good on that threat more than once. No jive:  he used to take an apple out of the bag and bite into it.

People who want extra favours rarely tip. If they do, it is fifty cents. They become quite offended if you expect adequate compensation for your services.

So yeah, every once in a while it does pay off. Every once in a while, someone hits POWERBALL, as well.


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> It is actually absolutely evil.


That's maybe a little harsh. Karen is kind of the Pollyanna of corporate trolls. My only question is if she's a real person or a bot? If she's a bot that's some next level shlt there.

I like her posts because it's an excellent persuasive technique. It's interesting to see how trolling is structured, even if it is a lesson in propaganda. If I could get access to the site logs and IP addresses, I could figure out if it's a single company, multiple companies or a collection of work at home posters.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Usually, the laundromats and grocery stores are short trips. In a cab, the short trips are not bad in the City, but in the suburbs, they are no good. On UberX, in certain situations, the short trips are allright, but not always.
> .


In the cab business, if you took a grocery/laundry trip in the suburbs, the dispatcher would look to bring you back to civilization, with a trip back to the city if they can manage it.


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Such as the absurd idea that I work for Uber Corporate.


Just because you don't work for Uber doesn't mean you're not working for them. You could be working for a PR firm or an advertising agency that has a contract with Uber and saying you don't work for Uber would be perfectly true. You may not even be a real person and, technically, can't work for anyone.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

FL_Dex said:


> That's maybe a little harsh. Karen is kind of the Pollyanna of corporate trolls. My only question is if she's a real person or a bot? If she's a bot that's some next level shlt there.
> 
> I like her posts because it's an excellent persuasive technique. It's interesting to see how trolling is structured, even if it is a lesson in propaganda. If I could get access to the site logs and IP addresses, I could figure out if it's a single company, multiple companies or a collection of work at home posters.


It's probably Arianna Huffington. .. lol. .

Whoever it is, they're an experienced writer. Probably making use of a liberal arts degree with a minor in English or communications.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

BoboBig said:


> This is not a every day situation and yeah I have had a couple of long Walmart runs but most are not and I'm not driving out 15 mins for $3 unless it's a good surge pick up and I have contacted the rider and they know I'm on the way and won't cancel.


Walmart? Lies

Kid with a skateboard at midnight at Target = quick $30 on select, though? Sure been there done that



Karen Stein said:


> The customer is not your enemy.


...But the middleman ~IS~!!!

And so is the wannabe-paralegal intern they got "embedded" here.

Then again, s/he is their enemy, too, since s/he lies that the simpletons here have accepted her hook, line and sinker, and trust her implicitly

You, a 3 year girl cabbie???

Suuure...



Karen Stein said:


> I am driving full time for now. I drive
> only for Uber. This will change when my seasonal work resumes. I have never had any other association with Uber.
> 
> Everything I post is the simple truth. Whether folks believe is their problem.
> ...





Karen Stein said:


> My earnings are nobody's business. I've provided the facts. Ignore them at your peril.
> 
> Interesting that those who disagree can only assert that their disagreement "proves" something. Such as the absurd idea that I work for Uber Corporate. I guess that when you have the facts against you, you attack the person.
> 
> BTW, Chelsea Handler actually has driven for Uber, and you can see the films on her Netflix show. I'm not half as pretty as her, but I can dream, can't I ?


I have NO clue who Chelsea Handler is or why we should care, BUT...

Once, in a fit of sheer boredom, I read approximately half of that lady's autobiography (apparently not far enough, though, to understand what exactly claim to fame warrants said mildly interesting piece, though)

Anyway...She's a self-professed raging alcoholic and nymphomaniac. With some ethnic self-hate and mommy/daddy issues. That's not my opinion, that's FROM HER BOOK.

...nice dreams, lady.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> I am driving full time for now. I drive
> only for Uber. This will change when my seasonal work resumes. I have never had any other association with Uber.
> 
> Everything I post is the simple truth. Whether folks believe is their problem.
> ...


You are adorably cute if that avatar is you, so you might not face the issues some of us ugly guys do.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> You are adorably cute if that avatar is you, so you might not face the issues some of us ugly guys do.


Naw, she says that's some lady who calls herself a raging sex addicted alcoholic in her autobiography....

However, it was a bit TL/DR so don't ask me who that lady is or why we should care.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

I happen to have a thing for sex addicted alcoholics.....


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

105398 said:


> I think her fake stories are a good idea of what NOT to do, and how NOT to take every ride, and to know your city well.
> 
> Still picturing a pickup at the "laundromat..." lol


Most of the time, if your picking up at a laundry, you're picking up in a bad neighborhood to began with. Second your not going far. Families and apartment renters use them because the facilities at their complex only hold small loads. Or they are always broken.



UberAnt39 said:


> You'd have to lose your scruples and any self respect first. There are things lower than being an Uber driver.


They really is not that much nowadays, maybe a.... well you know: Karen


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Kid with a skateboard at midnight at Target = quick $30 on select, though? Sure been there done that


LOL, What is up with that?? I have had several of those! And we're 3000 miles apart.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

UberPasco said:


> LOL, What is up with that?? I have had several of those! And we're 3000 miles apart.


2 possibilities:

1) remote unsurged location, no takers on X

2) as with other, usually younger kids, rich parents TELL em to use Select cuz UberX has a reputation for messing with people, while Select is generally more amenable to certain minor issues like +/- several years of age, and usually isnt coming from a position if wanting real badly to find some way to take advantage


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

This lady is on crack. In a real world situation this happens rarely. And fine if it works out great BUT from experience we all know that the riders will take us out further from where we would like to be with filter destino only taking us halfway there till we get frustrated and just go home empty handed lol


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

SMOTY said:


> This lady is on crack. In a real world situation this happens rarely. And fine if it works out great BUT from experience we all know that the riders will take us out further from where we would like to be with filter destino only taking us halfway there till we get frustrated and just go home empty handed lol


Karen Stein has left the office for the day already (Uber has not authorized overtime). She will return you message when she returns in the morning.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

swingset said:


> "Dear Penthouse Forum, I never thought these stories were real, until it happened to me. There I was, picking up a 6-bag laundry lady for $3...."


I've got tears from laughter. That's funny.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> Sunday is usually a good day for me, and yesterday was no exception. I was happily doing back-to-back trips when I was offered a trip in the far northern part of our area.
> 
> Naturally, I am greeted by a lady with six large sacks of laundry. I had run for 15 minutes to catch a $3 trip.
> 
> ...


Got the fare route pic from that nice downtown and back fare ? Look in your past trips on the app. Would you mind sharing the pic to show the net revenue from that double run?


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

You know whats even crazier than karens story? I was sitting at a light at this chick bangs on my window. Her and bf are like take us home. I ask where too. They give the address and I'm like that 180 bucks when I see the mileage. So their cc doesn't work but they have 50 bucks cash and say we have the rest of the money when we get there. I'm like no thank you. So they use my phone to call their cousin and she said she will bring out the rest of the money when we get there. So I take them all the way down to their cousins house. And she comes out with the rest of the money. It's true it happened. So which story do you guys believe more?


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Red Leader said:


> Cool story bro. Write any other fictional stories?
> 
> Zoom in on her avatar. It's a stock photo from Getty images.


LOL!!! Good catch!


----------



## Khota (Dec 30, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Sunday is usually a good day for me, and yesterday was no exception. I was happily doing back-to-back trips when I was offered a trip in the far northern part of our area.
> 
> Naturally, I am greeted by a lady with six large sacks of laundry. I had run for 15 minutes to catch a $3 trip.
> 
> ...


Wait a minute, you let a lady bring *six *bags of dirty clothes in your car??


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Side Hustle said:


> LOL!!! Good catch!


I wish I could take credit for that catch. Another member, I think it was Goat Love, caught it.


----------



## Khota (Dec 30, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> In fact, some of us are contradicting her with experience. I have been in this business for more than a few years. Yes, I have picked up good trips from grocery stores and laundromats. I have had people on jerk runs tip me well. I have had a garbage job set me up for a good one. Yes, it happens. It is, however, the exception rather than the rule. This is experience, you know? ..........the teacher that always is teaching you the things that you "do not care to learn"?
> 
> Usually, the laundromats and grocery stores are short trips. In a cab, the short trips are not bad in the City, but in the suburbs, they are no good. On UberX, in certain situations, the short trips are allright, but not always.
> 
> ...


This has been my experience as well.


Fubernuber said:


> Its ubers super shill back at it. You know that what you are doing is not just a morally grey area? It is actually absolutely evil. You know why uber has to hire people like you? Because it is really difficult to hire a real driver for the purpose of lying.


LMAO! Is this for real? Is she a uber shill? If not, OP, you do NOT do extra favors for PAX, nada, none, especially taking them to the laundromat and allowing them to load six bags of dirty laundry in your car. Who in their right mind would do this?? If you are not an Uber shill, you need to be on meds.


----------



## twerkyo.....UBERRRRR (Oct 13, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> Sunday is usually a good day for me, and yesterday was no exception. I was happily doing back-to-back trips when I was offered a trip in the far northern part of our area.
> 
> Naturally, I am greeted by a lady with six large sacks of laundry. I had run for 15 minutes to catch a $3 trip.
> 
> ...


You are a lie lie liar....


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Buckiemohawk said:


> You know whats even crazier than karens story? I was sitting at a light at this chick bangs on my window. Her and bf are like take us home. I ask where too. They give the address and I'm like that 180 bucks when I see the mileage. So their cc doesn't work but they have 50 bucks cash and say we have the rest of the money when we get there. I'm like no thank you. So they use my phone to call their cousin and she said she will bring out the rest of the money when we get there. So I take them all the way down to their cousins house. And she comes out with the rest of the money. It's true it happened. So which story do you guys believe more?


I've done that before....as the paxhole


----------



## MUGATS (Aug 14, 2016)

This is some just trolling. It's far to obvious to be someone who works for Uber...it's simply too over the top ridiculous.
Nobody is buying what Karen is selling... That's not an effective plant. An effective plant has to actually have a chance to influence behaviour. 

It's masterful trolling however.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

MUGATS said:


> This is some just trolling. It's far to obvious to be someone who works for Uber...it's simply too over the top ridiculous..


Maybe, maybe not. There are still True Believers among the Uber faithful, even if you aren't one of them or devotion doesn't make any sense to you.

A gal I know took her first Uber trip- a 25 miler- a few months ago, and the partner wouldn't stop chatting up the superiority of Uber to taking a jitney and how great the whole, cashless system is. Big sales job trying to get her to get the Uber app (she was riding on someone else's account)

A lot of people think they are just doing great, and really want to build up the Uber brand.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Over 1000 Uber trips and not a bad experience. Uber provides a ready way to earn, and it made all the difference this winter.


I heard a few lies in my life, well a lot... This one will be on the wall of fame (shame). Is either that or Karen is a robot without feelings and emotions or she talking about her daily trips that does not include pax, that's why her words sound like a well scripted Uber Manual.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

PepeLePiu said:


> Over 1000 Uber trips and not a bad experience. Uber provides a ready way to earn, and it made all the difference this winter. heard a few lies in my life, well a lot... This one will be on the wall of fame (shame). Is either that or Karen is a robot without feelings and emotions or she talking about her daily trips that does not include pax, that's why her words sound like a well scripted Uber Manual.


The line does sound like copy from an Uber recruiting ad- not really a lie if one believes it. I've spoken to enough members of off beat sects both political and religious to know that people can really get into something like this. Read Eric Hoffer's "True Believer" and you'll get my drift.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> You never know.


Ya know, I used to play poker with a guy. LOVED him.
Why?
Because "ya never know" or "what the hell" was his motto.
He would call EVERY hand. No matter what cards he had, or what position he was in, he would call. I have several nicknames for folks like him. "Fish or mark" or simply, "Stupid." I actually spent time once, at the table (to the chagrin of other players) explaining that the odds were against him and that he'd lose a very high percentage of those bets and he shouldn't make them.
But ... "ya never know".
He'd have a 3 - 7 offsuit for hole cards, and sometimes the flop would be two sevens and a three ... but very, very rarely. The ODDS were against him, and I would take a lot of $ off of him. Other players would win nine hands, and he'd win one. But, "ya never know" took hold and he'd call, and call and ... lose.

I used to watch for his 'tell'. It was a slight shrug of the right shoulder. You could almost hear him thinking "what the hell". LoL. When I'd see that shrug - I would play if I had a pair of twos - and usually win. Odds.

I used to send him a Christmas card every year.
He's dead now. Dammit. I asked his widow if he taught his son to play poker. He didn't. Dammit. Dammit. Miss that guy.


----------



## Khota (Dec 30, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Maybe, maybe not. There are still True Believers among the Uber faithful, even if you aren't one of them or devotion doesn't make any sense to you.
> 
> A gal I know took her first Uber trip- a 25 miler- a few months ago, and the partner wouldn't stop chatting up the superiority of Uber to taking a jitney and how great the whole, cashless system is. Big sales job trying to get her to get the Uber app (she was riding on someone else's account)
> 
> A lot of people think they are just doing great, and really want to build up the Uber brand.


Okay, let me go throw up now. Lol.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Lest we forget. The best thread ever.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Jagent said:


> Lest we forget. The best thread ever.


This one was @ the top of the list too...

https://uberpeople.net/threads/metro-gangsta.130711/


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Andre Benjamin 6000 said:


> This one was @ the top of the list too...
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/metro-gangsta.130711/


I don't know how I missed that one. I'm speechless. How does that even happen?


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Only 1 ping over 15 mins ever panned out to be profitable, I don't go more then 9 minutes out of my way even on a slow day.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Jagent said:


> I don't know how I missed that one. I'm speechless. How does that even happen?


Man, I have no idea. But what's worse is the 5 ppl who hit the "like" button on her post. Sad stuff right there. Lol.


----------

